# 180 gr. Nosler Partition loads for 30-06



## Robert A. Langager

Howdy Gentlemen,

I have a buddy, who has a Husqvarna 30-06, that wants me to help him develop some loads. He wants to use the loads for larger game, bear moose, etc and wants to use a Nosler Partition in 180 grains.

I am not a 30-06 guy and am not too familiar with the Partition bullets. Can y'all offer me a good starting point? Is this a good choice of bullet for the job? Are there loads out there that will alow for the use of Varget, as that is what I already have on hand?

That should be a good start. I imagine there will be follow up questions once your suggestions start coming in.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## jimbob357

My brother's used .30-06's with Nosler Partition bullets for elk in MT for quite a few years and had good results.
Accuracy in some rifles with NP's can vary quite a bit.

Here's the Data from Hodgdon.

http://www.hodgdon.com/data/rifle/30-06.php

Here's my results with 180gr Hornady bullet.

47gr Varget 48gr Varget 49gr Varget	
AVG AVG AVG
2479 fps 2526 fps 2580 fps
Group Group Group
1.9" 1.4" 1.1"

IMO,
IMR 4350 and IMR 4831 are better powders for 180 grainers in .30-06
Here's IMR's Data
http://www.imrpowder.com/data/rifle/30-06-2005apr03.php

Here's my results.

54gr IMR 4350 55gr IMR 4350 56gr IMR 4350
AVG AVG AVG
2569 fps 2603 fps 2673 fps
Group Group Group
.8" .5" .7"

56gr IMR 4831	57gr IMR 4831 58gr IMR 4831	
AVG AVG AVG
2574 fps 2613 fps 2666 fps
Group Group Group
.9" 1" 1.4"

Remember YMMV..


----------



## Gohon

Recent article in Shooting Illustrated ranks the Barnes Triple-Shock, Remington Premier Core-Lokt Ultra Bonded, Speer Trophy Bonded Bear Claw, Swift A-Frame and Winchester Fail Safe far ahead of the Nosler Partition for game such as Moose and Bear. Course that is just one writers opinion.

Nosler Partitions have always had a good reputation for penetration and performance but according to the article not in weight retention. My only experience with them is loading them for a .223 I have.


----------



## SDHandgunner

I've worked up a 180gr. Nosler Partition load for a couple buddies (both Remington Model 700's in .30-06). I ended up with 56.0grs. of IMR-4350 as the accuracy load in both Rifles. CAUTION THIS LOAD IS MAXIMUM IN THE RIFLES I TESTED IT IN, SO START LOWER AND WORK UP IN STEPS.

Both of these Rifles when loaded with 56.0grs. of IMR-4350 wit hthe 180gr. Nosler Partitions seated .010" off the lands would print 5 shot groups from the bench at 100 yards of 3/4" or slightly less. I'd have to look up the velocity to be sure of what it was, but if memory serves me correctly it was right at or near 2700 FPS.

Larry


----------



## jimbob357

SDHandgunner.
My results with 56gr IMR 4350 were very similar. 
2673 fps with a .7" group @ 100 yards.

Sorry they were so bunched up and hard to read, thats not how they were entered, just how the reply turned out.


----------



## SDHandgunner

I was talking to a buddy last night and he too uses the same load, with very similar results.


----------



## Gaff Morris

Robert A. Langager said:


> Howdy Gentlemen,
> 
> I have a buddy, who has a Husqvarna 30-06, that wants me to help him develop some loads. He wants to use the loads for larger game, bear moose, etc and wants to use a Nosler Partition in 180 grains.
> 
> I am not a 30-06 guy and am not too familiar with the Partition bullets. Can y'all offer me a good starting point? Is this a good choice of bullet for the job? Are there loads out there that will alow for the use of Varget, as that is what I already have on hand?
> 
> That should be a good start. I imagine there will be follow up questions once your suggestions start coming in.
> 
> Thanks,
> Robert


----------

